# الوزن النوعى



## احمد طلعت عبداللاه (24 فبراير 2006)

:18:الرجاء اعطائى معلومات عن الوزن النوعى 
ما هو تاريخ الوزن النوعى منذ اختراعه حتى الان؟


----------



## ابو مصطفى 61 (8 مارس 2006)

السلام عليكم
راجع الرابط التالي:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Specific_gravity 
والرابط التالي:
http://www.mcnallyinstitute.com/07-html/7-12.html 

ارجو ان يكون فيهما اجابة على سؤالك
ابو مصطفى


----------



## sadiki2007 (10 مارس 2006)

بارك الله فيك اخى ابو مصطفى على مجهوداتك


----------



## احمد طلعت عبداللاه (15 مارس 2006)

[frame=12 70] 
شكرا اخى ابو مصطفى على اهتمامك بالامر.......شكرا لقد وجدت ضالتى....وكانت مفاجئة ....حيث ان العرب هم اول من وضعوا الجداول للوزن النوعى وذلك من خلال العالم الذى يسمى بالخازن
[/frame]


----------



## ابو مصطفى 61 (16 مارس 2006)

السلام عليكم
تحياتي للاخ المشرفsadiki وللاخ احمد
وان شاء الله ساحاول البحث عن معلومات عن العالم العربي( الخازن) ارضاء لفضولي العلمي والاهم ان اعرف من هم علمائنا وفي ماذا بحثوا وما هي نتائجهم.
وهذه دعوة لك اخي احمد ولجميع الزملاء للدخول وعبر صفحات ملتقانا الكريم في هذا الباب (سير العلماء العرب) وانتاجاتهم , لعلها تكون لنا حافزا بعد ان كانت وماتزال فخرا.

ابو مصطفى


----------



## ابو مصطفى 61 (18 مارس 2006)

السلام عليكم:
الاخ العزيز احمد كنت قد وعدت بالبحث عن معلومات عن عالمنا الجليل المعروف بالخازن وها انا اجد بعض المعلومات وكمايلي: هناك عالمين عرب يلقبان بالخازن او الخازني
الاول اسمه محمدالحسين الخازن وكنيته ابو جعفر وهو عالم في الفلك والرياضيات وعاش في القرن الرابع الهجري
وكان على صلة بالوزير ابن العميدالذي عرف عنه رعايته للعلماء ابان الحكم البويهي.
من اهم انجازات الخازن :ابدع نظرية في شكل الكون وتركيبه ووضع تفسيرا لحركة الكواكب في تقدمها وتباعدها, ووضع ايضا طرائق لتعيين اول محرم واول السنة الهجرية,وله شرحا لبعض الات الرصد الفلكية.
اما في مجال الرياضيات فله حلول للمعادلات التكعيبية حلا هندسيا بواسط قطوع المخروط في كتاب الفه اسمه شكل القطوع. درس في الحساب مسائل العدد, حساب المثلثات وقد حل المسائل الخاصة بحساب المتوازيات.
من مؤلفاته في علم الفلك: الات الرصد العجيبة, السماء والارض وزيج الصفائح والمدخل الكبير الى علم النجوم.

العالم الثاني: اسمه عبد الرحمن ابو جعفر الخازني وهو من علماء القرن السابع الهجري واشتهر في علوم الفيزياء والميكانيك والفلك,
(لابد لي من التنويه بان هناك ابهام وغموض وخلط بينه وبين علماء اخرين مما اوقع بعض الكتاب في اخطاء اسناد بعض اعماله لغيره...)
من اهم مؤلفاته كتاب ميزان الحكمة(عثر على الكتاب في منتصف القرن الماضي) اعتبر الكثيرين هذا الكتاب الاول في العلوم الطبيعة.
من اهم فصوله ما كتب عن( الهيدروستاتك) علم السكون.
كذلك جمع فيه الموازين وبين وجوه الوزن الذي يعتبر تمهيدا لاختراع (البارومتر والثرمومتر وسائرالموازين الحديثة)
اشتغل الخازني بالفيزياء والميكانيك او (علم الحيل كما كان معروف).
له بعض الجداول الفلكية ودقق في مواقع النجوم واعطى جداول للسطوح المائلة والصاعدة.
من الموضوعات التي عالجها كتلة الهواء والاجسام الطافية وفي الكثافة وطريقة تعيينها للاجسام الصلبة والسائلةواورد بعض القيم لاوزان الجسام النوعية, كما اخترع ميزانا خاصا لوزن الاجسام في الهواء والماء, وله بحوث في الجازبية.
هذه بعض المعلومات التي جمعتها سريعا لنتعرف بها على علمائنا ارجو ان يكون بها فائدة

ابو مصطفى


----------



## د عبد الرؤوف الشيخ (30 مارس 2006)

*أبو جعفر الخازن*



ABO MOSTAFA قال:


> السلام عليكم
> تحياتي للاخ المشرفsadiki وللاخ احمد
> وان شاء الله ساحاول البحث عن معلومات عن العالم العربي( الخازن) ارضاء لفضولي العلمي والاهم ان اعرف من هم علمائنا وفي ماذا بحثوا وما هي نتائجهم.
> وهذه دعوة لك اخي احمد ولجميع الزملاء للدخول وعبر صفحات ملتقانا الكريم في هذا الباب (سير العلماء العرب) وانتاجاتهم , لعلها تكون لنا حافزا بعد ان كانت وماتزال فخرا.
> ...




ألأخ أبو مصطفى السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
وجدت في مقع الباب هذه المعلومات عن العالم أبو جعفر الخازن أرجو الله أن تكون مفيدة.

الموقع العربي العملاق 30/03/2006 القفص الذهبي منتديات بريد 

الخازن.. عالم قدير وضع الحكمة في الميزان!! 
د.بسام عليق – بيروت

الخازن هو عبد الرحمن أبو جعفر الخازني، عاش في مَرو رقيقاً عند الخازن المروزي، وأخذ العلم في مجالس شيوخها، وشجعه مولاه على الدرس والبحث ومتابعة علومه، وتوفي سنة 1155 م.
أحاطت بحياة الخازن غيوم كثيفة من الإبهام، وأصاب نتاجه إهمال، ولحق به إجحاف لم يلحق بغيره من أعلام الفكر عند العرب، كما أن ترجمة اسمه إلى اللغات الأجنبية أدَّى إلى الخلط بينه وبين علماء آخرين، فنسبت آثاره إلى غيره كما نسبت آثار غيره إليه.
الخازن فيزيائي لمع اسمه في سماء البحث والابتكار، وفلكي ومهندس برع في علم الحركة (الايدروستاتيكا - توازن السوائل) كما أبدع في علم الميكانيك وأتى بما لم يأتِ به غيره من الذين سبقوه من علماء اليونان والعرب.
منجزاته وإبداعاته:
* ابتدع جهازاً لمعرفة الثقل النوعي لبعض السوائل، ووضع نسباً لها وكان الخطأ فيها لا يتجاوز 6% من الغرام في كل ألفين ومئتي غرام:

المادة السائلة الثقل النوعي عند الخازن الأرقام الحديثة
حليب البقر 1,110 من 1,04 – 1,42
دم الإنسان 1,033 من 1,045 – 1.075
زيت الزيتون 0,921 0,91
الماء العذب البارد 1,000 1,000
ماء البحر 1,041 1,027
الماء الحار 0,958 0,9597
الماء في درجة صفر 0,965 0,9999

ابتدع جهازاً لمعرفة الثقل النوعي لبعض المعادن والأحجار الكريمة، ووضع نسباً لها، وبمقارنتها مع النسب الحديثة التي توصل إليها علماء الفيزياء بمعداتهم الحديثة نراها تتقارب وتكاد تتساوى رغم الفرق الشاسع بين ميزان الخازن البسيط والموازين المتطورة حالياً:
المادة نتائج الخازن القيم الحديثة
الذهب 19,05 19,26
الزئبق 13,59 13,59
النحاس 8,83 8,85
الحديد 7,74 7,79
القصدير 7,15 7,29
الرصاص 11,29 11,39
وفي بعض مؤلفاته ما يدل على أن العرب تمكنوا من إيجاد الأثقال النوعية للمعادن المخلوطة وإيجاد مقدار كل منها.
* ابتدع الخازن ميزاناً لوزن الأجسام في الهواء والماء ولهذا الميزان خمس كفَّات تتحرك إحداها على ذراع مدرج، ويشرح بشكل مفصل كيفية العمل بهذا الميزان، مع العلم بأنه في كتب الفيزياء والعلوم الطبيعية يُذكر بأن "توريشللي" أول من وجَّه النظر إلى بحث وزن الهواء وكثافته والضغط الذي يحدثه، والواقع يثبت عكس هذا تماماً حيث ثبت من خلال كتاب "ميزان الحكمة" بأن الخازن هو أول من تناول موضوع الهواء ووزنه قبل توريشللي بخمسة قرون، ولم يقف الأمر عند هذا الحد بل أشار أن للهواء قوة رافعة كالسوائل وأن وزن الجسم المغمور في الهواء ينقص عن وزنه الحقيقي، وأن مقدار ما ينقصه من الوزن يتبع كثافة الهواء.
* بحث الخازن في الكثافة العظمى للماء عندما يكون قريباً من مركز الأرض قبل "روجر بيكون" بقرنين من الزمن.
* بيَّن الخازن بأن قاعدة أرخميدس لا تسري على السوائل فحسب بل تسري على الغازات أيضاً، وأبدع بالبحث في مقدار ما يُغمر من الأجسام الطافية في السوائل، ولا شك بأن هذه البحوث هي التي مهَّدت الطريق أمام العلماء فيما بعد لابتكار بعض الاختراعات الهامة كالبارومتر (ميزان الضغط) ومفرغات الهواء والمضخات المستعملة لرفع المياه، ويعترف "بلتن" في أكاديمية العلوم الأميركية بأن لكتاب ميزان الحكمة شأن كبير في تاريخ علوم الطبيعة وتقدم الفكر، كما ويذكر بأن الخازن قد استعمل "الإيرومتر" لقياس الكثافات وتقدير حرارة السوائل، وبذلك يكون قد مهَّد السبيل أمام "غاليلو" لصنع الترمومتر.
* درس الخازن مقاومة السوائل للحركة، ويذكر في كتابه بأن حركة الجسم الثقيل في السوائل تكون أسرع كلما كان السائل أكثر سيولة.
* يعتبر الخازن من أوائل أعلام الحضارة العربية الإسلامية الذين بحثوا في الجاذبية وأضاف إليها إضافات لم يعرفها الذين سبقوه، وقال: إن التثاقل واتجاه قواه إلى مركز الأرض دائماً، وأظهر العلاقة بين سرعة الجسم والمسافة التي يقطعها والزمن الذي يستغرقه قبل غاليلو بخمسة قرون.
ويقول: إن هناك قوة جاذبة على جميع جزئيات الجسم وإن هذه القوة هي التي تبين صفة الأجسام، وقد ثبت حديثاً بأن لهذه النظرية أهمية قصوى في عمليات التحليل الكيميائي.
* ابتدع الخازن معادلة سهلة تؤدي إلى معرفة الوزن المطلق لجسم مكون من مادتين بسيطتين:

س = أ {ــــــــ}

س: الوزن المطلق المطلوب، أ: الوزن المطلق للجسم المركب، ك: الثقل النوعي للجسم المركب، ب1: كثافة المادة الأولى، ب2: كثافة المادة الثانية.
* أجاد في بحوث مراكز الأثقال وفي شرح بعض الآلات البسيطة وكيفية الانتفاع بها وقد أحاط بدقائق المبادئ التي يقوم عليها اتزان الميزان والقبان واستقرار الاتزان إحاطة مكنته من اختراع نوع غريب من الموازين لوزن الأجسام في الهواء والماء.
* عمل زيجا فلكيا سماه "الزيج المعتبر السنجاري" وفيه حسب مواقع النجوم حتى العام 1116م وجمع أرصاداً أخرى هي في غاية الدقة بقيت مرجعاً للفلكيين مدة طويلة، وفي هذا الزيج أيضاً جداول السطوح المائلة والصاعدة ومعادلات لإيجاد الزمن من خطوط العرض لمدينة مرو، وكان هذا الكتاب مصدراً من المصادر التي اعتمد عليها "نللينو" في مؤلفاته عن الفلك العربي.
* تعتبر أبحاث الخازن في قياس الضغط ودرجة الحرارة الممهد الأول الذي ساعد على تقدم العلوم خطوات كبيرة في مجال دراسة طبيعة الفلاف الجوي.
مؤلفاته: يعتبر كتاب "ميزان الحكمة" من أنفس الكتب العلمية، وهو الوحيد الذي يحتوي على بحوث مبتكرة جليلة لها أعظم الأثر في تقدم الهيدروستاتيكا، وبهذا الكتاب تتجلَّى عبقرية الخازن وبدائع ثمرات التفكير العربي، ومنذ عثور القنصل الروسي كانيكوف في تبريز بإيران على هذا الكتاب في منتصف القرن الماضي والأبحاث تتوالى عنه في المجلات العلمية الأوروبية والأميركية، ويقول سارطون: لقد دهش الكثيرون بهذا الكتاب، وإن بحوث ميزان الحكمة من أجلّ البحوث وأروع ما أنتجته القريحة العلمية في القرون الوسطى ….
ولعل الأستاذ الألماني فيدمان من أكثر العلماء اعتناء بهذا الكتاب النفيس، فقد ترجم فصولاً عديدة منه وشرحها وعلّق عليها، كما وهناك من المؤرخين من حرروا رسائل عن محتوياته، ودلَّلوا فيه على فضل الخازن في علم الطبيعة، كما واهتم الأستاذ مصطفى نظيف كأول عربي في إبراز مآثر الخازن وإنجازاته وابتكاراته ونظرياته في علم الحركة التي تدرس في المدارس والجامعات حتى وقتنا الحاضر، وخاصة فيما يتعلق منها بنظرية المَيل والانحدار والاندفاع وأثرها في الحركة.
طبع هذا الكتاب في حيدر آباد 1940، كما طبعه ونشره السيد فؤاد جميعان 1947، ويقع الكتاب في مقدمة وثمانية أبواب، ويوجد منه أربع نسخ مخطوطة معروفة واحدة في استنبول وواحدة في روسيا واثنتان في الهند.
- كتاب الآلات المخروطية للرصد.
- الآلات العجيبة الرصدية.
- كتاب في الفجر والشفق.
- كتاب التفهيم.
- كتاب جامع التواريخ.

أفادكم الله وكاتب هذه النبذه وهو الدكتور بسام عليق من بيرؤت-لبنان

أخوكم 
د عبد الرؤوف الشيخ


----------



## ابو مصطفى 61 (1 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم
شكري الجزيل لك استاذنا د.عبد الرؤوف على هذا التوضيح الرائع .
وشكري ايضا للاخ احمد طلعت لفتح مثل هذا الباب للتعرف على نتاجات علمائنا. 
كنت ولازلت اتمنى من المشرفين الافاضل ان يخصصوا بابا للتعريف بعلمائنا ونتاجاتهم وذلك لعموم الفائدة التي تحصل.
استاذي د. عبد الرؤوف لازلت اؤمن ان الامكانية البسيطة لا تعني عدم الدقة طالما ان الباحث عرف المبدأ واحاط عمله بتأن عال.

ابو مصطفى


----------



## د عبد الرؤوف الشيخ (2 أبريل 2006)

*شكر للأخ أبو مصطفى*



abo Mostafa قال:


> السلام عليكم
> شكري الجزيل لك استاذنا د.عبد الرؤوف على هذا التوضيح الرائع .
> وشكري ايضا للاخ احمد طلعت لفتح مثل هذا الباب للتعرف على نتاجات علمائنا.
> كنت ولازلت اتمنى من المشرفين الافاضل ان يخصصوا بابا للتعريف بعلمائنا ونتاجاتهم وذلك لعموم الفائدة التي تحصل.
> ...


----------



## الصقر البحري (9 نوفمبر 2009)

أخوتي الأعزاء أرجو منكم توضيح كيف يتم حساب وزن لوحة من الحديد بالقياسات الآتية : طول = 150 سنتيمتر
عرض = 150 سنتيمتر 
سمك = 3 سنتيمتر


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (10 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## جمال1976 (27 سبتمبر 2010)

يمكن حسلب الوزن = الحجم ×الوزن النوعي للحديد
=( 1.5×1.5×0.03)×7,74 7,79
=526.347 كيلو غرام


----------

